# 4u2sm0kes outdoors 2011



## 4u2sm0ke

okay I thaught maybe better get this started now since I have my hoop house ready and have had a few plants outside since April fools..they sure show the cold snaps we have had but feel they will do fine when weather warms... ...lets get this Dam summer started all ready:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The area next to the hoop house is where I grew Bubba Kush a few years back..and is where I will run The autos..preping ground now

the garbage can is what I plan to do a grow in so I can mov around the property:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Kat bucket is ..Papaya...placed outside on 4/1


----------



## ray jay

My Papaya never finished last year. could have used another 3 weeks. Good luck on the Outdoor.


----------



## cubby

The soil inside your hoophouse looks nice and healthy. What kind of light does the area get? Big MOJO to the outdoor.


----------



## tcbud

Pulling up a lawn chair here.  Lemonade will be served when it warms up out here some.

Looking good 4u, had to find this, had to watch.

How are you gonna contain monster plants inside the hoop tent?  Or is that for vedgies?

Thinking *GREEN MOJO *your way!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Hey 4u,

As me (trying) to being a fellow outdoor grower as well, I hope you don't mind if i drop in. Good looking plants and cool idea you did there with the re-bar!! I see what tcbud is saying about the plants not fitting in there though its kinda hard to see exact dimensions of it. Can you specify please?

 I have no idea how you are going to be growing (seed or clone), so who knows. They 'could' fit if you use lst method. I am currently trying it thanks to the referall from some on here to do it. The main reason I am doing it though is for concealment/discretion. I don't know if you have that problem, if not, then grow some monsters!!!! GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Friends....that hoop house is for allowing me to place plants from Shed in there till the weather warms enough to move to final plot...The demmensions are 8 feet long and 5 feet wide..I used 4 ft 1/4 inch rebar..pounded into ground 2 feet..then take some 3/4 inch PVC..place in one rebar and bend over to the other across from it...I then use 6 mil plastic..and I made those clips to hold the plastic...I used my table saw and cut off 1/8 of the cicumfrance(sp)..made nice clips...you can buy these at the Home Depot  but are a bit pricey..Hope this explains my madness


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

cubby said:
			
		

> The soil inside your hoophouse looks nice and healthy. What kind of light does the area get? Big MOJO to the outdoor.


 

Hey *cubby*  nice to seee ya thanks for stoppping by. Here :bong1:.. that area get about 6 hrs light...mostly early noon and after..its not the premo spot as My Mr Bubba D  is going there:aok:  Do you remember "Lucky" a couple years ago?..anyway  thats where SHe will go...there they get about 9 hours dirct..but broken up..half early morning  and after noon...I feel its gonna be a great summer...  the soil we have here is sandy  but have added my amendments and tilled in before building the hoop house...I will run some autos in there late in season and start my seedlings for the shed for fall 2011:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Sun is shineing today...Im getting so excited I may pee myself:giggle:


----------



## cubby

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sun is shineing today...Im getting so excited I may pee myself:giggle:


 

If you don't.....I will


----------



## Irish

how do those clips work out? do they pop off alot? i'm in for the summer od grow show. (snowing here tonight )...


----------



## Rosebud

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sun is shineing today...Im getting so excited I may pee myself:giggle:



I gotta go myself just thinking about this grow. You got some fun stuff going on. The greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Irish said:
			
		

> how do those clips work out? do they pop off alot? i'm in for the summer od grow show. (snowing here tonight )...


 

The Hoop house I made last year held okay..this year I placed them a Bit closer togather...oh and it seems the winds blow over the house easier then the "A" frame from few years back


Pulled 3 more MAles today

2 ..Shity SK#1
1...SnowDAwg


----------



## dekgib

sorry i have bee away for a while but i have had a few problems at this moment dont want to bother you all with them cause we all got them right...
but i have a group of 12 going out in a few days as the last six have been consumed.
i will have purple peach(3) frosted dragon (3) lemon cough (3) and (3) rrf assuming nothing else goes wrong i will be posting a few pics soon.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

likin those clips!


----------



## dekgib

still not anything to look at but i broke a lemon cough and one of the rrf's just didnt make it pix coming soon i promise


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

first 3 pics are of the PurplePeach..she will be going in that hole soon..for now she stays in hoop house..4th pic is the 2 Males I had to choose from and chose the one on the right...He and 2 Ladies are in a do not disturb suite ..they gonna bump uglies ..last pic is the hoop house...Had a bad last run with more Males than females..so will have just a few to play with..untill next time

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

*Monster MOJO *heading you way.  Let's hope this weather warms up at least.  Least the rain is good for keeping the diggin' easy.

The plants look Awesome!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Placed The Purplepeach in her hole on Sunday..Ive decided to run the Hossier daddy in the yard as well but gonna let her grow some in the gallon pot befor placeing her in hole..Also  my 3rd Demension I planted in ground on April 1(fools day here)  looks to have lost a few branches not sure what from  but will continue to moniter her...Also took the Purplepeach MAlre I had to the woods...More as it developes...

take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud

Taking care and being safe here 4u.

Great looking day for planting.  It rained cats with dogs yesterday here.  Got cold too, fire in the stove and glad my plants were indoors still.

So Glad you are doing some outdoor.  Nice roots.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Lets see if it gets as big as lucky did 4u2
Lol
T4


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Lets see if it gets as big as lucky did 4u2
> Lol
> T4


 
Im going for more Bush tree..*Orangesunshine *Said she like to be trained..Im going   4-6 feet wide...then let her grow:lama:..thanks for stopping by :48:

*tcbud*...temps may get to 70f here by weekend..and she showed the Love in the weather today...took to the Transplant well...Bring on the summer:yay:


----------



## cubby

Looks good *4U*, will you be running your drip emmiter for her? How much clear space you got around her for bushieness? I really like your choice of landscapeing plants   certainly better than a rhodadendron.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *cubby*..so nice to see you...well she is 8 feet from that hedge  and maybe 50 feet from Back fence..20 feet to Shed...and 170 feet to the front gate...I may run a drip line  but thaugh I would just Hand water..we will see as we get further along...maybe around the end Aug  when I have 20 plus containers out getting ready for FAll grow:giggle:  thanks agin for stopping by..

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *cubby*..so nice to see you...well she is 8 feet from that hedge  and maybe 50 feet from Back fence..20 feet to Shed...and 170 feet to the front gate...I may run a drip line  but thaugh I would just Hand water..we will see as we get further along...maybe around the end Aug  when I have 20 plus containers out getting ready for FAll grow:giggle:  thanks agin for stopping by..

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

^^^^^^^^^^

two for tuesday   :rofl:


----------



## cubby

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> two for tuesday :rofl:


 


^^^^^^:rofl:^ :rofl:^ :rofl:^ :rofl: ^:rofl: ^^^^^


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello everyone and Happy Growing 

I put My Hossier Daddy in the Garden today  and also added a fence to the front of the Garden to block the view from the road...I been practiceing "Fimming" on the Purplepeach as Im working her to 8 feet wide ...My Pink lemonade in the Garbage can is doing well...but the "3rd Demension" that was out on 4/1..has become food for a slug and other bugs...I sprayed with avid and will see how she responds....I gave up on the Autos  as I feel I started them to early....I moved the Purplepeach Male I have to the Woods and will update him later on....Im looking forward to the seed runs Ill be doing starting July 1...getting them sexed out for the Fall grow...I have a few on the menu

1.   Hazy OG...cali connection..85/15 Sat/Ind...75/85 days flower

2.   FAB Dog..freeman Genetics....RAn this strain in HSed and didnt clone her  and was My best GAl all year:doh: 

3.   Purplepeach f2...These are the ones Im makeing Now...

and lots more that will come along the way


----------



## SherwoodForest

:ciao:


----------



## cubby

Too bad about the 3D, but who knows, maybe it will bounce back. Everything else looks good though. I especialy like that Pink Lemonade, is that the same as RayJays BPOM Winner? Sweet looking plant there.
Take care, I'll be back too see what's happenin' in the yard. (I'll be peeking over your new fence...:rofl: )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:giggle:  better grab My ;adder from side of She *cubby*...that fence is 9 foot at top..and yes mainly for privacy..the 3rd D  still has a few good arms left so will let ya know...looks like the sun is gonna shine a bit today..hope to feelbetter to work some morein yard..thanks for stopping by 

:48:


----------



## ray jay

Nice job on the fence 4u. Plants looking good Im betting on some good color on that Pink Lemonaide come October. They grew like a kush for me got kind of tall and being in the garbage can its going to add 3' to the highth better train her also. Enjoy your Sunday my friend. Ray


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks friends for stopping by
:48:

been pulling the Purplepeach down more and more...as ya see she has her first Fan leaf used up ...


----------



## Rosebud

What an adorable dog. What kind is she/he?

Your plants look adorable too.


----------



## dman1234

Pomerainian maybe?

Beautiful garden 4U2


----------



## kaotik

wow
it's only may 23.. 
that peach is gonna be huge 

i can't wait


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Pomerainian maybe?



Yep Yep...*RoseBud*...she is a pure breed "PoM Pom"


*Kaotic*....I think so as well...orangesunshine said to train as a bush and she will produce....heres the Purplepeach  Male I have out in the woods..I think hes gonna be a Huge Stud as well..thanks for looking in

take care and be safe everyone


----------



## tcbud

Oh MY!

What the heck is that male doing in the forest?  You do know pollen can travel up to ten miles?  He's gonna STUD on anything growing around Him.  Why oh why would you let him flower out there?  Are you trying to clear your neighborhood of growers?

Dang....
take care and kill that.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  friends...Happy Growing

*tcbud*...that male outside is far away...not sure about ten miles..and is really just doing for fun  on account The males Ive done outside have yet to finish as the rains come in just as he starts to drop...was hopeing to collect from him for some sollective pollenateing...we will see how he does....you tryN to Scare me

*Irish*....Plant those PB on the ridge top...her stalks got like the size of a baseball bat:aok:..only frosting did outside last year was the "PopStar"...But they did well for *pcduck*..*ozzy*..as well as a few others...please keep me posted on them..and hope ya get that Stella pheno


----------



## tcbud

Ten miles, TEN MILES!  "Marijuana pollen can travel on the wind up to ten miles".  The words came from Cervantes Medical Marijuana Growers Guide.  All males should be kept inside in boxes!  I would hate to have someone just put a male outside for fun near me.

Before I started growing, I always thought the CAMP guys should just spread Male Pollen from their spotting planes all over the county in August, it sure would put a damper on unseeded plants.  It would prolly also start guerilla growers shooting at planes flying by.  Now i dont think that way at all.  Just seeing a Male outside gives me the heebie jeebies.  Ten miles .....  Yep, trying to scare you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

well I wouldnt want to give ya the hibbie giebies:giggle:...You have a Great Day girl:48:


----------



## cubby

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well I wouldnt want to give ya the hibbie giebies:giggle:


 

   I think they can treat that with Penyslin(sp?)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello and Happy growing...things moveing slowly but they are moveing...I wasnt gonna do any veggies this year  untill Nico braught home a Tomato plant she started at school..told her next time use pipe cleaners to tie with..:rofl:  her string was chokeing her...I removed the strings and burried her deep in hole...The Hossier Daddy is doing nice in that spot she get close to 7 hrs dirrect sun..the Purple peach gets around 9.5 hrs...


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

oh  forgot to mention  I planted 26 strains of my Dahlias  and have roughly 12 more to go...My front area is gonna be colorful come Aug:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

What a wonderful Day Monday was...Planted the Dahlias and lade down the irigation line...still have the drippers to put in place..I run the poly tube first to allow it to relax..a few warm days will do the trick...look at the little green house I got for FREE ...that will come in handy later...more to come


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Irish said:
			
		

> theres just the one male? he looks great. are you just taking his tops to collect from, is that the plan?, then chop him up?
> 
> nice training on the yard peach smoke. i'm undecided again where to place my two foot purple bud plants. i began work on a 3x20 foot bed, and now im unsure of the wind protection there. its the spot i ran the purple frosting last year at the fields edge on a fence row. they were wind beaten pretty bad, but did produce. so i'm scoping out new spots. thier cool in the pots til i sort it out.
> 
> been thinking bout some new fencing placed strategically too.
> 
> did you do the purple frosting outdoors last year? i dont remember? hmm.
> 
> looks good smoke. dont get overworked man. peace...


 
:ciao: *Irish*...yeah hes alone like me...and I dont think he will make it to collection as Ive tried 3 times to collect from an OD MAle...I do plan to clone him come fall..Ill collect if the weather allows...Heres the Plot I been working in the woods now a few years..its getting a little wider now  and Have one hole ready for the Pink Lemonade ...I know *tcbud* wouldnt  But I did :giggle:  as I understand the Pink lemonade was clone only..so maybe some beans would be nice...but mainly make HAsh with my OD Harvests...me Buddy comes down from Portland and takes a bunch...anywho..rain here again this week...take care buddy and  say hello to *ell*..:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

purple peach and Hossier Daddy..Both doing well and just top dressed the Area with goodies...Thinking this Purpel Peach is a Nut hog


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

3rd Demension..

sprinkled some slug bait and misted her with seven...I placed her in the Ground April fools  and she seems to be Makeing a come back:yay:

untill next time  Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Looking wonderful all round, starting indoors sure gives a jump on the season.

I will take a glass of that Pink Lemonade now, sounds good...the sun just now came out here in time to go down.

What did you do to your pointing finger up three posts back?  Looks like a smashed nail?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tcbud*
them Darn Black barry bushes..was clearing some away from the plot and allways seem to get stuck....nothing a good ole  doobie wont cure...thanks for stopping by...we are gonna have a nice weekend here..Hope you and hubbys N-Cage is doing well...lets share this:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Irish*...Yeah I use that Plywood to keep the weeds down and then makes easy to chop up..cany wait to see your f2's in action.  Ran my drip lines and am redy for the HeatThanks for stopping by my friend


----------



## thomas 11111

What's up smoke?  Just figured I'd stop in for a quick peek  Everything looks like it's coming together real well for ya:aok:


----------



## tn_toker420

:farm: Lookin' good 4u, it seems i've been missin' out :doh: Pullin' up a chair :watchplant:  Have sum GREEN MOJO and hope it's an awesome year 4u dude ! I'll post sum of my last year's WW's in my journal in the next few days...Has that 3D picked up any? till next time , Stay Safe and Keep it GREEN :bongin:


----------



## 7greeneyes

lookin good, bud, keep up the good work. 

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Irish said:
			
		

> ain't what i heard!  a little bird told me you was playing big eagle chief with a pretty little cajun queen. :hubba:  ...right on turbo!!!
> 
> :48:


 



:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello and Happy Growing everyone

Lots happening now that the weather has Been nice...My Garbage can GAl is exploding in growth..as well as Purplepeach and Hoosier Daddy...I placed another Pink lemonade next to The purplepeach Male..maybe get lucky and get a cross..My Dahlias are comeing up all but one so far.  Nicos Tomato is growing


----------



## Rosebud

Just Beautiful 4U. Was that a Montery Cypress tree I saw on ?hwy101?


----------



## tcbud

Looking good 4u.  NOT gonna say a word about the male.

Thank goodness the weather has finally turned nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Just Beautiful 4U. Was that a Montery Cypress tree I saw on ?hwy101?



That would be an Madrona tree..DAm near the only thing that will grow in salt table..on SR 302..thanks for stopping By...I swipped some ya Columbia Gold and twisted a fatty..:48:



> Looking good 4u. NOT gonna say a word about the male.
> 
> Thank goodness the weather has finally turned nice.



Hes a Stud..All most like Me...Thanks for stopping By...care to share some RoseBuds Columbia Gold?:48:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## lordhighlama

oh boy that trashy girl you got is a beauty!  :angrywife:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

started soaking beans to sex them out for next fall Grow

Fab Dog.....Freeman Genetics

B-town....Freeman genetics

Hazy OG...Cali conection

these will be placed around the garden in the Dahlias more as it developes


:ciao:  *LordHighLama*  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

was working in garden and spoted this


----------



## thedonofchronic

Hey! 4u!
Been a long time, I havnt been on the forums in years!
Really great to see your still an avid poster and grower.
take care man


----------



## heal4real

:bong2: Hey 4u the garden looks fab and the butterflies just so awesome.

 I have been watching a tiny little humming bird hang around my flowers just outside my front door. I just love this time of year.  

I'm just gonna sit here and smoke some of that Columbian Gold you been passin round.:48: 

*Green MoJo*:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

I love the butterfly, thanks for posting that, beautiful.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*thedonofchronic*...WOW!!! its been a while...So GLad ya stopped in and said Hello..Hope you and yours are well..take care and be safe

*heal4real*..thanks for stopping by...I tryed to snap some of the Humming birds here but them little cuties are fast:rofl:

:ciao: *RoseBud*...I thaught you would like that one  Hope all is well on the EAST side..heres some ya Columbia gold..sorry I had to come and sneak some more from ya Jar

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Mi gold is su gold. Always.
I may go take some pics of my yard, you have inspired me. Have a great day 4U.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Was out in the woods visiting My purple Peach MAle and look what I seen 


*tcbud*....I know you will be happy to know Hes getting the knife next time I visit:aok:


a few shots of a Hempfest GAthering Ray and I went to last friday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

first pic is of my Garden in BAck

the rest are of the trash can grow...(Pink Lemonade)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

She is exploading with this nice weather we had..She gonna be a beast me thinks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yep me gots the first ever HD running outside and is she gonna be Huge...May have to risk my neck again and build a cover for her:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I think she will make it now..she went through hell getting here...Planted her outside on April 1:ignore:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

This one I have in the woods and think she will be stretching here soon to try and get above the blackberrys..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

heres the Male I placed in the woods.. he is roughly 5 feet tall..but when I was looking I seen hes sporting Girly gear


----------



## Gone2pot!

Your garden is beautiful *4u2sm0ke*, is this the first purple peach hermie? What is your plan with it?  Also.... Wasn't that a pretty moth you posted? It doesn't look like a butterfly to me... But it is cute! Is Nico the only one of your children that like to play in the garden? 
I've got my sister plantsitting for me- very dangerous! She has no clue (but she try's). I do worry about my plants but a squatter in one of our homes has me in Vegas. Going to court in a week. Pain in the tush!
Again *4u*, such an impressive garden!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Gone*...Im going to kull him and yes I think this is first Hermy in the strain...But beeing that I placed him out real early maybe had something to do to it..Ive harvested 3 purple peach ladies with no issues at 9 weeks..thanks for the nod on my Garden and No Nico dont garden  she just started some tomato plants at school and I told her Ill place hers in the garden:aok:

so nice to see ya..Hope all goes well at court


take care and be safe girl:48:


----------



## ston-loc

So being a new grower, and trying to learn as much as I can, reading about female hermies going male, but you saying yours went male to female? Not really sure how all that works. Or is it both to begin with, that just shows one first?


----------



## leafminer

Well spotted 4U2. 
ston-loc, your question is not simple. Let me show you why. I once grew some feral sativas that came from a particularly strong bag off the street. They turned out to be a monoculture. They all 'looked' male and showed lots of male flowers. But later on they grew catkins (you don't see that kind of thing on commercial strains.) Catkins are a form of cola . . . feral.
Anyway, I decided to see if I could breed out the hermie genes by crossing it to a pure indica. So I used the "male" pollen . . . and what I got was a load of females. Unisex seeds. Obviously the "male" actually had female genetics which was why the cross made all-female plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looking good 4U...looking real good.


----------



## ston-loc

Hmmm, I'll have to reread that reply when I'm not so baked leafminer. Haha.Thanks for the post.


----------



## Irish

hey now. looking great buddy. 

leaf, they still carry the herm gene too. dont mean they will show though, ya know. kaotik just had one do the same thing on an auto plant a week ago. it's not uncommon. myself, i would not breed into these.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Happy Growing Everyone and thanks for stopping by:48:

what a great week of weather we had...upper 70s and yesturday 84f:yay:  the Plants are showing they love it as well..we a bit overcasted today but feel the Girls could use a good misting..Kulled the Purplepeach Male and seen that something Ate my pink lemonade..after further inspection I found Deer tracks:doh:..so My back woods grow is over:cry:  atleast I have My Garden Gals...which are all Booming  along..enough for now


take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud

Glad your having good weather over on that side 4U. It is HOT here. We had a low of 65 at our house last night and 94 yesterday, i know it could get lots worse. We always have over 100 for a couple of weeks. 
 Sorry about the deer.
I


----------



## tcbud

Sorry to hear the Critters got your girl in the forest.  Dont know how to feel bout your He/She....I guess sorry?

You got some really fine girls there 4u!  Goes to show what a girl will do for you with the extra lovin'.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great bro! Stupid deer. I've been watching for opossums and squirrels personally, but they're not interested as of yet. Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## drfting07

Pulled up a chair! Great looking plants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello everyone...We had a very nice week..weather wise and they say we gonna have a great next 6 weeks..lets hope so ..Started some seeds for the up comeing fall grow..and plan to start takeing clones from my OD next weekend...The Trash can Ladie is Booming..We start flower in Mid Aug  and feel we gonna have a great Harvest..untill next time..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bho_expertz

Just great :aok:


----------



## Smokey265

im so jealous.. they look amazingg... nice and bushy!


----------



## Irish

yee-haw smoke...looks like smooth sailing now... 

(my od hd's bit the dust in yesterdays storms that rolled thru with death and destruction. i had just staked them up real good, but mother nature pulled a rip on me yet again.) 

the pb's withstood 70mph winds unprotected. they are fine still. 

your hd is already bigger than i imagined it would get. it's gonna have a couple huge colas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Sorry to hear of the storms takeing some ya Ladies...That PB is a strong Gal isnt she?...wanted to update the thread to say That My beans have started to pop..I will have them sexed and ready for the Fall Grow...My first Dahlia flower is forming and have a few Tomato flowers on too...the Purple peach is now 6 feet wide and 3 feet tall...The Hossier Daddy is 54 inches tall and spreding out nice...The trashy Ladie is staked and ready for flower..are flower starts Mid Aug and they are all showing preflowers..Hope everyone is nice and HIGH..if not suck on this:48:..and catch up


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Bro. Talken about some girls with a big bush,,WOW.:hubba:


----------



## DonConSemillas

lookin good, keep up the good work :hubba: 
:smoke1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Very nice Bro. Talken about some girls with a big bush,,WOW.:hubba:


 
man You aint kidding...Thanks for stopping By..I been Working these Girls  past week..and heres what we have so far..Dam...I cant wait for September now..:lama:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

This Gal is looking real Nice....weather here has been okay  but would like to see some 80f ...I like the fact that I can move her around to the best Light....think She will finish just fine,  been thinking of the covers and have a Plan ...Ill be going to Florida with jr first part of Aug so cloneing is put off untill We return...Hope yall are doing well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here we have The big ole Gal...This is from seed ( *Orangesunshine*)..and she is doing well..I like doing LST to keep them Low and she seems to respond well to it..Next week I will get some pics of her stalk as it is very thick...Bring on September Baby!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I ran her all winter and hope to do *Irish *good on The first outdoor run with her...I used some more tie downs to open her center up for more light..Hopeing this will get me more clippings to take clones for the Fall grow:aok:..and a few for some locals:ignore: ...again I have what looks like a PH issue with her as well..But I still aint found a way to PH ballance the rain falling:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Ive started some beans for next Fall grow...

four diffrent breeders and some more testers comeing....I also have 25 beans of My purplepeach f2 germing now..I have another thread they will be in..Hope all is :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

last one is subcools 3rd demension..She is strugling and only gets maybe 2 hrs direct light but she is a fighter for sure


----------



## tcbud

Green and lush up there 4u, all your girls look great.  Even the little one looks lush and green.

Thanks for the update and I agree bring on the Flowers!


----------



## Irish

a storm took out my hd a couple weeks back, so i cloned those, and thier back in soil again now for this fall...mother nature has pulled another rip on me.  very nice 4u2smoke...were starting organic flower nutes this week here...

gotta start thinking on a start date for fall grows soon here too. few more weeks yet i think, as i'm waiting on some things to arrive...peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends...thanks for stopping by..

*Irish *I start flower nutes in Mid Aug..thinking about going and Harvesting some Kelp from the pacific..what ya think...Maybe wont break down untill next summer eh?

*tcbud*...allways a pleasure to see you girl...we have had some nice weather past few days..Raining here now but not hard..The girls seem to be exploading..and yes even the 3rd Demension I placed outside April 1 ..she wont produce much I know..she only gets maybe 3 hrs direct sun..and thats when the sun is out Im excited to see how these finish up..May have to build another cover for them..But Ill have *Ray **jay *come climb the ladder:rofl:

untill next time...
started some more [email protected]  G13 Labs Fem..and 2 @ Heavy duty fruity
Got some more testers from Breedbay But wont start those untill I return from My trip to Florida...Gonna take the Boy snorkling and playwold


take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Little Brother,,,,I coming over to yur Backyard,,,WOW. Ya maken me sick cause I cant do that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I was going to ask if you hand watered all of those until I saw the last pic. I'm speechless...very pretty plants you have.


----------



## tcbud

Sure do miss the "thank you" button sometimes.

Thank you for posting those 4u, you and your girls are an inspiration.


----------



## DonConSemillas

whoa, lovely ladies you got there 4u !

would love to try some of those sure-they're gonna be sweet-indicas 

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

today transplanted some sprouts to solo cups..but want to share this Hossier Daddy..She stands just under 7 feet tall..some signs of bug dammage but nothing to bad..did srpray some sevin on her other day...lots of good clone sites..and will take some when I return from Trip....untill next time 

take care and be safe


----------



## burner

Look at that monster!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks burner:48:


Today Id like to share this  "purplepeach"  She stands just under 4 feet tal and is 6 feet wide another Great day here Highs in upper 70s

untill next time take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## WeedHopper

Awsome job there Captain Green Jeans,,,I mean Green Thumb.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks *weedhopper*:48:

here we have some starts and "Pink Lemonade"

SHe is filling in nice as well..She is placed in the most Direct Sun light possable:aok:..was hopeing to see one Me Dahilias opened befor me trip  But this is as close as we get..Im sure Ill come home to Plenty of Pretty flowers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

heres the rest of the pink lemmonade

take care and be safe


----------



## bombbudpuffa

4U this thread really amazes me and makes me jealous. Plants are pristine.


----------



## Rosebud

Absolutely beautiful. You are the dude!~ The grow dude.  I am the dudette.


----------



## burner

Should we start calling you "the bushmaster"? you have some serious bushes going on there my man...props


----------



## WeedHopper

Those are the only Girls I know of,, that look better with thier Bush Not Shaved.


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome looking girls you got there 4U! Great job!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> 4U this thread really amazes me and makes me jealous. Plants are pristine.



Thanks Bomb..meens A lot comeing from someone Ive ALLWAYS Admired learning from



> Absolutely beautiful. You are the dude!~ The grow dude. I am the dudette.



:heart:  Much respect to you too girly grower



> Should we start calling you "the bushmaster"? you have some serious bushes going on there my man...props


:rofl:  there all ready is one  thanks for the Kind words..Cant wait to get Home and see them


> Those are the only Girls I know of,, that look better with thier Bush Not Shaved.


:shock: you Dirty turd


> Awesome looking girls you got there 4U! Great job!!!


thanks ston-loc  Happy growing makes for Happy smoking


thanks again everyone..Im in Florida so we will all have to wait till next week for pics..of the plants anyway 

the sky here is just wonderfull..But cant stand the heat


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends and Happy growing.  Yesturday we went to "Universal Studios" in Orlando Florida..Was 101f and very crowded..We had a Ball though...and the sunsets here are just Wonderfull..Going to spend the day in the pool as the weather Man says its gonna be 104f ...Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ray jay

Its about time you got yourself a cool hat. lol Bring it to Hempfest Ill waer mine too. Give you Boy a high five for me and keep having a good time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *tcbud*


Some native flowers from Florida

:48:


----------



## tcbud

Looks like you had a wonderful trip.  Was your garden over grown when you got back?  I imagine they all looked larger in any case.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Greets 4u2sm0ke,

Are the peppers ornamental or are you going to eat them?  They seem to be some sort of Thai or Chinese cultivar, meaning they will pack a wallop! :evil:  (I am partial to the pickled Thai peppers in the table jars at Thai restaurants.)


----------



## 7greeneyes

Welcome back, 4u!

Glad u had an awesome time.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> wrong type of flowers i was looking for, still nice tho. so wheres the beef?



haha my friend...thanks for stopping by..your HD is now allmost 9 feet tall:aok:


> Was your garden over grown when you got back?


Hello *tcbud*...yes They was exciting to see the new growth...and yes its great to be back home too..


> Are the peppers ornamental or are you going to eat them?



hello *YYZ*....those are my Dads peppers he makes salsa with them


> Welcome back, 4u!


thanks &greeneyes sure is Nice to see you..How is life treaating you?


okay everyone  itsbeen a spell since I updated and theres a lot to be updated..My Hossier Daddy is looking great..I took 20 clippings from her and the Pink Lemonade...Started a butt load of seeds from all sorts of friends..My Dahlias are blooming 1 at a time..I moved all my seedlings and starts into shed under a 4 ft flourst as the light schedule here is changeing and the weather barely reaching 75f thaught they would have better chance..Ill be back with regular updates now

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## FA$TCA$H

doo doo doo, lookin out my back door!


----------



## tcbud

Wow!  Wow the pot plants!  Wow the Garden!  Wow the babies!  Wow Wow Wow.  Am I repeating myself too much.  Ah.....WOW!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

these are in week 5 and a few have alternating nodes so Im looking for that Girl:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I germed 6 beans and ALL six are doing great:yay:  these too should be showing soon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Made some Bubble yesturday and cleaned the spoon as well as the dry mat.  Havent cleaned those since I baught a couple years ago...gonna try and clean the bags next round..gonna have some nice oil:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey *Irish *thanks for stopping by...Yeah Im looking for females where Ill take the tops for the SHed and let the Rest finish up...Gonna be another Packed Shed this winter:yay:  Just finished the Hoop houses for when the rains come...wont put the plastic on till we get into the rains..Still need to make one for The Garbage can Girl..looks like we gonna have some high 70f weather for the weekend...Better go and water My Garden brother..Say Hello to Ell please


----------



## Rosebud

wow 4U, looks wonderful. love it there. Nice dahlia.


----------



## burner

I see flowers! How much do you think you're going to harvest this year? Do You keep a heater going in the shed for the winter ?


----------



## 7greeneyes

:aok: niiice, man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

burner said:
			
		

> I see flowers! How much do you think you're going to harvest this year? Do You keep a heater going in the shed for the winter ?


 

I dont have scales but would think atleast 1lb per plant and maybe even up to 3 with the purple peach..My Shed is better insolated then me house..I run a cadet heater and crap load of lights..I use temp controllers to control the Heat..Ill Have a Grow thread on it when I turn on the MH..right now just running cfl in there...My Threadfs are called..." Shed Inc(and year)..this will be Shed Inc 2012:aok:


:ciao:  *RoseBud*/*7Green*


----------



## tcbud

Excellent thinking *4u*, got to know the rain is coming sometime....lets keep the fingers crossed and enjoy those bright sunny days.  I got me some clouds here today, first since June.....no rain expected tho.

Have a joyful day my friend.


----------



## burner

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont have scales but would think atleast 1lb per plant and maybe even up to 3 with the purple peach..My Shed is better insolated then me house..I run a cadet heater and crap load of lights..I use temp controllers to control the Heat..Ill Have a Grow thread on it when I turn on the MH..right now just running cfl in there...My Threadfs are called..." Shed Inc(and year)..this will be Shed Inc 2012:aok:
> 
> 
> :ciao:  *RoseBud*/*7Green*



I may pick your brain about the shed soon... Thinking about setting something up in my shed as well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

burner said:
			
		

> I may pick your brain about the shed soon... Thinking about setting something up in my shed as well


 


No worries..just dont go picking it too much as Its very tiny:rofl:

heres a video I did last winter  maybe will help a bit..

hXXp://www.4shared.com/video/LwDsFsYJ/DSCF6642.html
 hXXp://www.4shared.com/video/-tvrde98/DSCF6830.html

change XX to tt

:ciao:


*tcbud*..thanks for checking in..looks like we gonna get another week of nice weather then into a little rain and back to sun...like *Irish* said...hopeing for indian summer here..


*Irish*...Ill take some good pics today of your HD:aok:  I just love the pink pistils this one has...shes a budding but nothing like the Pink lemonade..But she is gonna have some Big ole colas:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Hick*...or.... *MOD*


Why does one link stay live while the other isnt


*Hick*....dont go deleting all my pics :giggle:
:48:


----------



## Hick

because one is formatted like this [ "URL="http://www.4shared.com/video/LwDsFsYJ/DSCF6642.html"]hXXp://www.4shared.com/video/LwDsFsYJ/DSCF6642.html[/URL ]
(first and last "brackets" spaced so you can see) 
and the other is not 



> ..dont go deleting all my pics


don't put yer mug in 'em...

plants look stellar!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

But Im such a Good Looking Dude:spit:

Ill work on those links my friend

Have a Great Day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends here is My 9 foot Hossier Daddy..I just love this one..She puts out some Nice pink pistils...Im a have me another Monster out there:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here is the Garbage can ladie..I like that I can move her around if needed but with her getting bigger I have decided to leave her be back in her spot that gets the best Sun..She looks like she may finish earlier then the other two:yay:  Sure would be nice to smoke some that isnt riddled with seeds:hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here we have a 7 foot tall 7 feet wide and a ton of Colas forming..I didnt do any pruneing on her other then train early


----------



## bho_expertz

Beautifull


----------



## ston-loc

Gorgeous man! :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Ok show off pants. Geez, those are beautiful, makes me jealous.


----------



## burner

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No worries..just dont go picking it too much as Its very tiny:rofl:
> 
> heres a video I did last winter  maybe will help a bit..
> 
> hXXp://www.4shared.com/video/LwDsFsYJ/DSCF6642.html
> hXXp://www.4shared.com/video/-tvrde98/DSCF6830.html
> 
> change XX to tt
> 
> :ciao:



Thank you sir, I won't pick to much...gonna give those a watch later. About to get a glass of wine and get something rolled up:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

Could I join you, not the wine, the rolled up?


----------



## burner

Sure rose ...just smoked a nice spliff of LA con...it was verrrry nice. Drinking some blue moon now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello everyone..Just wanted to say the pink lemonade has trichs forming:yay:
a few Dahlias  and A dragon fly was hanging out while we toked


----------



## Rosebud

oohhh pink lemonade...what a beauty. Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   Im down to 4 plants left to show sex,,,will have final count By tomarrow..weather here has been wonderful ..temps in the low 80s for next few days as well:yay:

take care and be sfae


----------



## Rosebud

I have never seen a pot plant grow a dahlia bloom before, you are good. 4U.

Those are looking perfect. good job.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *RoseBud* 

Tied her up for the expected Heavy Buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Tied some her Branches up too...:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

will be tieing her up as well over the next week...Weather her in the PNW has been Great..Low 80s for past week and more to come into next week...Someone say.."Indian Summer"?


----------



## tcbud

INDIAN SUMMER!
INDIAN SUMMER!
INDIAN SUMMER!
Clicking my heels as I say it.......eyes closed....
Where is the confounded dog ToTo?

Nice tie job *4u*.  Gonna be doing some tying girls up this weekend here too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Where is the confounded dog ToTo?



:ciao:  *tcbud*   Shes Not toto  but  "Kandi"


What critters do you Have girl?


----------



## Rosebud

I love her and her smile.:heart: :heart: :heart: You too 4U!


----------



## tcbud

ah...what a cutie.

No critters here, the kids are gone and we are critter-less.  I used to have a Pekinese when the kids were little.  That was some guard dog right there.  Have had a few other dogs in my life, but none right now.  I got the Mr. Tcbud to take care of when he lets me tho.


----------



## Old Hippie

Wow You are a pot famer too. 
 Nice girls man:hubba: Look real healthy:icon_smile: 

Good work!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The rains came in this morning and Im so scared of Mould I went and covered the Girls for the remander of the season..


take care and be safe


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looks amazing 4U. Some very healthy plants.


----------



## tcbud

We had Rain with some Thunder and Lightening thrown in last night too.  My girls were pretty much dry by 10 am this morning.  No damage as far as limbs breaking though.  Thank goodness.

Looking good covering your ladies 4u.  Nice and Frosty on those closeups I must say.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for looking in my friends...Heres this weeks update

We have a had some light misting in the mornings with temps around 70..afternoon warms up to about 78..and night time temps are a chilly 60f..Starting to seee some nice colors comeing...And I dont meen my Dahlias:giggle:


----------



## cincy boy

Those girls look real good man keep on keepin on


----------



## Irish

might need bigger rope!


----------



## Lemon Jack

You got some monsters there 4u and really pretty dahlias too 
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks for stopping By Friends..we had rain all weekend long  and I knew not allthe ladies would be covered but most is ...Was over my Buddy *Ray Jays* and his Pink lemonade is changeing colors all ready...any insite as to why his is and not mine?..he is in a green house but in same area...She(PL) smells up my entire back yard and on a cool breeze day can smell her in front yard..:hubba: ...oh yeah...its pucker time


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good *4u*---he is on the north side and you are on the south side in relation to the path of the sun would be my guess as to why why you have not seen any color and he has---temps might be slightly lower in his house---


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

looks really good, We had some wind over the weekend and damaged some goods, a couple really wicked gusts actually split a plant in two, still attached so i duct taped it back together, anyway looking real good!!! The temps are turning mine colors also.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> attached so i duct taped it back together,



oh yeah...thats a Manly grower move:aok:


----------



## my my

Looooooooooooking Sweeeeeet     4U


----------



## Irish

could be his root zone being warmer in the greenhouse? do you still have the drippers going on your's? have you cut off all food? seems like your's would be turning now too, being right out in the elements. 

i've had pink/purp pistils on the pp since they showed, and have been flushing in a 10gal, and only colors i'm getting on those leaves is dying yellows, to brown, then on ground. no colored shade leaves at all at this time. the purple widows are also very green, and flush on those for past week too. maybe we chalk it up to a wet year.

they all look great bro. you're not seeing any bud rot at all, are you? i had some on my pb's that started to progress, and thats why i had to harvest. thats all jarred now curing. that fast flower girl is very good smoke. the big girl was the one getting the bud rot at all cloudy, due to my wet conditions all summer, so i made the call to harvest her instead of losing anymore. it's all good. i'm high and happy, and can't wait to try her indoors this winter. (if we find the space. lol.). much to do this season. 

i'm stoked over the hd growth outdoors. she is everything i thought and more growth wise at this point. she is a beast. hope she finishes for you. fingers crossed. peace...


----------



## ston-loc

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh yeah...thats a Manly grower move:aok:



I've got a few ductape bandaids too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> i'm stoked over the hd growth outdoors. she is everything i thought and more growth wise at this point. she is a beast. hope she finishes for you. fingers crossed. peace...



*Irish*...
Im so stoked for your HD as well...is By Far my Fav in the Garden...and the Buds are Huge as well as the colas.I hope she finishes as well....No sign of mould nor pests at this time and The HD isnt fadeing yet either will post up some new pics later as we had some nice weather yesturday...We (me and me Gal)  harvested some of the Pink Lemonade to get a sample and Thik I found my Outdoor plat now as she is almost finished and feel she will be ambering up in another week :aok:  will keep ya posted brother

please say hello to ell..take care and be safe


:ciao:  *ston-loc*


----------



## tcbud

*How can you guys be finishing so quickly???*  Mine seem far out from finish.  The branch I broke on the early finisher the AK 47 doesn't look like much on the cloudy side let alone amber.  I am expecting to be taking plants in three weeks mostly and still agonizing there wont be enough amber.  All but my Cindy's are supposed to be fast finishers.

Reassure me *4u,* tell me everything is gonna be okay....LOL.  I love/hate this time of year.


----------



## drfting07

Hey TCbud, I dont wait til i see amber. As a matter of fact i try to keep away from harvesting with too many amber trichs. After 80/20, where 20% of the trichs are amber, i feel like this is the point of degradation


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Reassure me 4u, tell me everything is gonna be okay....LOL. I love/hate this time of year.



IT WILL BE OKAY GIRL...my purple peach and Hossier Daddy are far from done too...But from what Ive seen with this pink lemonade is that she clouds up in week 7 and I took a few branches from hjer the other day and plan to harvest the rest of her in  another 2 weeks or so...Ill be back later with update pics  been real busy here as of late..Thanks for stopping by now I gotta go check out the Cage grow:bolt:

*drfting07*....:ciao:   I do the same as you ..but dont think its because they start degrade..


----------



## mcmc

man u i takes ages from u to harvest unlike some  other have it with a month or so ???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mcmc said:
			
		

> man u i takes ages from u to harvest unlike some other have it with a month or so ???


 
Sorry but I dont understand the qeustion....doesnt take ages..just hours ...labor of :heart:

thanks for stopping by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

4U, Thanks for the input. 

I tend to like Sativa dominant strains, and the high i have so fondly grown to love comes about 80/20 cloudy/amber. This is my preference tho, and not necessarily the point of degradation. 

However, you will always see more thrichome heads breaking and more overall degradation in them the longer you go past 80/20.


----------



## mcmc

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sorry but I dont understand the qeustion....doesnt take ages..just hours ...labor of :heart:
> 
> thanks for stopping by



sorry wat i meant to say why ur palnts take ages for the harvest ?? its been 4 months for ur plants samewhile other harvest in a month or 2 ????

btw u have  lovely plants


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mcmc said:
			
		

> sorry wat i meant to say why ur palnts take ages for the harvest ?? its been 4 months for ur plants samewhile other harvest in a month or 2 ????
> 
> btw u have lovely plants


 

oh  I see....well i dont flowe rfor the 4 months..I placed these out in yard in spring ...Flowering starts here in Seattle around the 15th of Aug:aok:  some folks place theirs out at that time where as I Vegged mine through the summer...Is that the answer ya looking for?...Thanks


----------



## mcmc

n when it ends ?? when u harvest ???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mcmc said:
			
		

> n when it ends ?? when u harvest ???


 

When the trichs tell me it ends..But also may end if Mould sets in..But I fallow the trichs...My Pink Lemonade is all cloudy now and have taken some of her...I have HD and PP  still another Month out or so...Stay tuned Ill take ya through My Harvest:aok:

Have you a grow On?

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## ray jay

Looking good Bro! I see the 3-D is still hanging in there. If it got to see any sun this year it would be a monster. lol


----------



## Lemon Jack

You have such a beautiful garden


----------



## ston-loc

Love your updates bro! Your garden is amazing! :aok:


----------



## Irish

sweet bro. hows the weather? ugly here. but i did good by holding stuff back, and vegging longer than norm before putting it out, and some strains finished faster. our od season normally ends here in next two weeks, and i'm already harvesting some plants i put out later...

there were no reveg situations here this season either, so that is always good...


----------



## burner

4u, what are the flowers in the last pic?...really cool looking plant. I see some purple finally starting to peak thru on those leaves


----------



## Rosebud

Those are beautiful Dahlias Burner. They love Seattle weather and 4U.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful Dahlias Burner. They love Seattle weather and 4U.


 


:aok:


shes is right *burner*..I have 17 strains and plan to aquire 4 new ones this Fall...some will flower at Thanksgiving..Adds a lot of coor dont ya think?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Irish said:
			
		

> sweet bro. hows the weather? ugly here. but i did good by holding stuff back, and vegging longer than norm before putting it out, and some strains finished faster. our od season normally ends here in next two weeks, and i'm already harvesting some plants i put out later...
> 
> there were no reveg situations here this season either, so that is always good...


 

The weather has been Great her eIrish...not much rain past week temps at mid to upper 70s. during the day and down as low as 50 at night...No real issues as of yet...Harvested some the Pink lemonade..purple peach  and just took a lower branch of the Hossier Daddy last night:icon_smile:


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful Update, Beautiful Plants.  Beautiful Dahlia's.  Nice spider too.


----------



## drfting07

4U, Whats in yer tea pot?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> 4U, Whats in yer tea pot?


 
Just Crap 



this has ..bat poo..alphalfa..worm poo..and moles asses...this was last feeding for Hossier Daddy and Purple peach...pink lemonade has been straight H2O for past week now..thanks for looking in


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Whoooooa.  Those greens are so vibrant they glow.


----------



## burner

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :aok:
> 
> 
> shes is right *burner*..I have 17 strains and plan to aquire 4 new ones this Fall...some will flower at Thanksgiving..Adds a lot of coor dont ya think?



Yeah for sure, they're sweet looking. May have to get me some of them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

burner said:
			
		

> Yeah for sure, they're sweet looking. May have to get me some of them


 
Ya kknow *burner* ...they have no scent..and for as Pretty as they are you would think they would


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

had Rain and cool temps last week  and Have spotted enough Mold on my Pink lemonade I decided to Harvest her Now with trichs maybe 20% Amber..Spotted some on the Purple peach as well and just removed the molded Bud...PM is here as well...now bad and I remove the leaf its on..My Hossier Daddy IS BOMB!!!!..Im so Impressedwith this one..The buds on the lower part is all most as Huge as the tops


----------



## ray jay

Bummer on the mold 4u. I keep looking at mine and nothing yet. Nice root ball you got there. Mojo for the rest of your Outdoor. Ray


----------



## burner

I see purple! ...looking great 4u. I had to harvest one of mine last week, after cutting off 8 moldy buds I decided to chop her down. Effin mold:angrywife:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

These fungal problems are the scourge of Northwestern wash. MJ growers, sorry to hear about your problems, That's the one thing I really like about the Dutch treat strain,  No PM, I've removed 2 buds from my outdoor BLZ due to Bud Rot, En guard lol,, it's a war I'm in with my chem dog and the PM, I use tepid water and wash it off the leaves with a spray bottle, I've been doing this twice a week, It's just this one plant keeps getting it. I haven't seen it on the buds yet!!  good luck to you 4U, you stay safe too!!  hey can I get clones of the Hoosier Daddy in Puget Sound??  Ya know, it seems to me the plants that I fed the Mycoos stuff and the humic stuff had less PM, I really think that stuff boosts there immune systems!  Bought me some earth juice  "grow" today, I've got 60 gallons of good used soil, I read some stuff by the 3 little birds  on used soil on saw they like the earth juices so I thought I'd use it in my wetting agent when i put my mix away to perc!!!  My next grow was gonna include Blueberry Kush, but I see one of the clones has PM, think I'll rethink my next grow. The trainwreck right next to it is PM free, maybe go all Trainwreck!!


----------



## tcbud

Nice Root Ball there .....

I got some harvest planned too this weekend, eight will come down.  Minimum.

Dang Rain.


----------



## Irish

you're grows are always impressive. its been a real pleasure to finally get to see her finish outside. couldnt be happier with the outcome.  thank you.

the show rolls on...peace...


----------



## mcmc

i wana see how big the nug is ????


----------



## heal4real

Hi 4u just wanted to say Hello and things are looking good here. I want to come to your house for a smoke testing party on this harvest...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mcmc said:
			
		

> i wana see how big the nug is ????


 

Gonna be smokeing this in a week or so


----------



## ston-loc

:aok: Looks like my garage


----------



## mcmc

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Gonna be smokeing this in a week or so



u've done a very nice work with em so i hope u enjoy em


----------



## 7greeneyes

:aok: love the drying pics, bro.

eace: , 

7greeneyes


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

great new Avatar for October!! I'm drying a bunch too !!!  Keepin my trimmer busy.


----------



## zeralans

Very like your speech, it will continue to focus on you!!








I am a stupid spammer with no life of my own.


----------



## Forever[D]anked

Very nice outcome 4u2.

However not so very nice zera on those links


----------



## bho_expertz

Really like to see the stuff drying. Think that is rewarding just to look.

Congrats. Hit one for me.

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

zeralans said:
			
		

> Very like your speech, it will continue to focus on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a stupid spammer with no life of my own.


 



:rofl:


Thanks *TheHempGodess *.....nevr liked spam


----------



## drfting07

zeralans said:
			
		

> Very like your speech, it will continue to focus on you!!
> 
> 
> I am a stupid spammer with no life of my own.




Bahahahaha


----------



## Rosebud

:ciao: *4u*


----------



## tcbud

Smoke Report?

Hello good buddy.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay Friends  yes this does require some smoke reportsand Have only the 3rd Demension and a few other experiments...The Big Laies are down and left some lower Hoosier DAddy to seee how far they will go...

Pink Lemonade....I just love this one as she smells and tastes of the drink after a good cure..and she finishes fast with nice [email protected]

Purple peach....this one could have gone longer as well  but started getting lots mold ...They smell of her is skunky/lemon...taste is getting better..most of her went to Portland...and gots request 4more

Hoosier Daddy...Havent smoked any her just yet she is All hung and should be in Bags by Monday:aok:  took her too maybe a bit earlier then would have in Shed   but she smells the same...


Its wierd How normally I dont care for OD weed  but these turned out pretty good...I do like the Garbage can I think it helps keep them small...and I was able to control the feedings...The others did good too with the organic teas  Ill update the ones still out back this weekend..


take care and be safe


----------



## Irish

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine

:48:


----------



## daku_iBLAZE

Sweet grow man, you definitely got the green thumb! the pink lemonade sounds like some real danky shizz. maaaad props 4u2 :headbang2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello everyone..I want to close this thread now as My Outdoor grow is Now complete..I ran a few more as long as they would go..Will be takeing them down and turning the soil for Winter cover crop...Lots of colors came out as well as the Mould..Dahlias are still in Bloom but will dig those up this weekend as well..I took  clones of the Hoosier Daddy and Pink Lemonade..they are doing great now in the Shed..See you all next Spring:lama:


----------



## tcbud

Thank you for sharing your Outdoor Journey with us 4u, lets roll one up and say a job well done!  And smoke it for sure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tcbuddy*


:48:


----------



## Irish

yes yes, another one is in the books, and what a nice season you had out there. wish i could say the same, always next season.

my pink lemonade's are almost three weeks in flower, and looking nice. first indoor harvest is 5-6 weeks out, and seeds are being dropped for the next show already. looked at lights today. the shop was low on inventory, so will prolly just be ordering one through them at a discounted price for spending a certain amount through them. wonder why i can't find hps mag ballasts no more besides htg? they hold up a long time. looks like i'll have to go with a digi, or go back to htg...

great season brother...onto the dahlias now...  peace...


----------

